# Here is the GURU of all stabilizers saying what needs to be said!!



## GATOR-EYE

Good read.


----------



## killitgrillit

very good read, I belive a stablilizer is one of the most important parts of a bow.


----------



## nag

Didn't this used to be on Jim Postens website?????


----------



## 151Racing

Very good read, answered a ton of my questions:cheers:


----------



## Big Ragu

Yea dude thats the information from his site, I am simply putting it out here so the good folks can read what makes sense. These ain't my words just smart words from the source.


----------



## AGPank

Great post and useful. I thought I had my set-up balanced, but was having problems holding low. I played around with the weights as described and it feels much better now and groups are getting smaller.


----------



## stickslingerdh

If your pin has a tendency to settle a lil low what should you do to your set up?


----------



## AGPank

I adjusted weights until the movement of the pin became more steady. For me I removed 1 oz from each side bar and added 1oz to the front. After a week or so of shooting I added another 1 oz up front and 1oz to each side bar back. I'm holding steadier than I ever have at 20 yds. I also have been working on mental focus. I also use a circle sticker and fiber pin. I found that I was lowering the pin to see the spot so I lowered my pin (CR apex scope allows pin to screw in/out to adjust height). My pin can settle below the x and that allows the arrow to hit right above it. I think I like to see the X or whatever I'm aiming at. I've also been practicing on my back tension form, aiming through the release. I have 8 weeks of indoor left and I think this will be great for beating good form and release into my thick skull.

I'm also trying to get into better physical shape by more walking, push-ups, and sit-ups. I'd like to add yoga, I think this would be great for archers as you hold you muscles in positions to build strength, work on deep breathing, and focus. I used to do this years ago before I was shooting.


----------



## bquick

if your pin wants to drift down while you aim and you gotta bring it back up most usually you need to add a lil more to your back bar or take a lil off the front. it might also be that your mind wants to see what you are aiming at..? Alot of great shooters lollypop when they aim.( that means x ring on top of dot or pin)..


----------



## rossing6

That pin settling low issue can also be your peep location. When bringing my outdoor setup inside for the target season at 20 yards, my 40 yd average hold peep height is too low and my pin settles a little low, so I keep my anchor, raise the peep slightly until I get the best indoor setting...once that is done or verified as not the problem then check your bow balance via weights, nock pull location, I do a quick adjust with my limb bolts to raise or lower my nock without untying the spacers to see if it affects anything (if it helps, I reset the limbs to even and move the nocking point), if not you are down to the balance stuff. By the way I only have one bow...your indoor bows are probably already dialed for just a 20 yd hold, not set up for 9-100 yard shooting like mine. Cheers, Ryan


----------



## ka30270

Reference post

Thanks for the lesson


----------



## OCD

Good stuff...


----------



## blackduck889

tag for later read


----------



## Chipalexander

Good Read


----------

